# longterm RS owners with no BB frame crack issues?



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm eyeing a secondhand 2009 RS with 1000+ k's on it.

Who out there has done plenty of miles/k's on their RS, with no BB frame crack issues?


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

My RS is a 2008 ... no problems at all.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

2011 RS with about 8k miles and no problems. I'm in the 130-135 pound range.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

185 lbs lotta miles


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

11000 miles, 2010 model, no problems or cracks. I'm about 225 lbs, was about 245.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I cracked 2 2010 RS frames around the BB, I get the feeling that most of the problem was maybe one batch made in 2010 because many earlier models are still going strong with no issues. Up end the bike, the s/n contains the year of manufacture.

Cervelo had no more RS frames to give me so I got a R3 with BBright BB and touch wood, so far so good.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks, folks. 
Moved on, as in the end I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

I've put 10000kms on mine since noticing the using superficial, circumferential cracks, and the BB is still rock solid, with no creaking when on the power...


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry forgot to mention its an 08 RS


----------

